# WLAN einrichten ?!?

## black-alien

nabend liebe gentoo gemeinde  :Smile: 

versuche gerade wlan zum laufen zu bekommen...

ich habe eine PCI Karte mit Ralink RT61, wird vom System erkannt (durch Kernel Treiber da nur diese laut wiki`s mit dem Kernel funktionieren)

woran ich scheitere ist die konfiguration und/bzw "ifconfig wlan0 up"

wenn ich

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid SID

iwconfig wlan0 key s:PW

iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M auto

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed (standart)
```

ausführe stehen zwar die settings aber sie läuft noch nicht... also bei "iwconfig wlan0" bei Access Point: steht Not-Associated

mit "ifconfig wlan0 up" klappt es nicht...

mit "/etc/init.d/wlan0 start" klappt es nicht... gibt es nicht... es gibt /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 was aber nur wie net.eth0 auf net.lo verweist...

bei "dhcpcd wlan0" sagt er "err, wlan0: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"

in "/etc/conf.d/net" steht

```
config_SID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_SID="-t 5"

key_SID="s:PW"

preferred_aps=( "SID" )
```

das selbe in "/etc/conf.d/wireless"

komischerweise kommt beim booten denk ich der selbe fehler wie wenn ich manuell "dhcpcd wlan0" eingebe und die meldung das ich in /etc/conf.d/wireless die settings setzen soll obwohl sie eingetragen sind...

also manuell nach start bekomme ich es nicht zu laufen... (ich denke weil ifconfig wlan0 up nicht die karte "aktiviert")

und auto beim booten klappts auch nicht weil dhcpcd irgendwie wlan0 nicht findet... erkennt... k.A.

net-setup hab ich nicht installiert und weiß leider auch nicht wie ich es "emerge" (bei welchem packet es dabei ist)

der Router akzeptiert WPA und WPA2, AES und TKIP, horcht auf channel 1 da alle nachbarn ihre router standart auf channel 3 laufen lassen... SSID ist versteckt aber ich trage sie ja immer ein... DHCP ist aktiv, reichweite kann kein problem sein!

help! mfg Seb

----------

## deno

Ich glaub du brauchst noch immer wpa_supplicant um mit AP über WPA kommunizieren zu können. Sonst wenn interface überhaupt nicht 'up' kommt warscheinlich ist das ein Treiber Problem.

----------

## Hollowman

WPA_Supplicant geht laut mehreren Wikis nicht mit der Karte.

Such ma bei google nach: Ralink RT61 wpa linux

----------

## deno

Also hier steht daß wpa mit kernel treiber (ab 2.6.24) funktionieren sollte.

----------

## black-alien

danke, hab erstmal menge lesestoff und einiges gleich ausprobiert...

bin zurzeit dabei die wiki version zu testen...

leider "musste" ich beim kernel backen einige optionen rausnehmen wo ich dachte die verwende ich garnicht... seid dem startet system nicht mehr... (mit alten kernel natürlich noch aber die config hab ich von diesem nicht mehr... hab SCSI rausgenommen...)

das soll aber nicht dieses thread entfremden...

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RCSIMPLE=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

```

diese settings soll man wählen... da ich es mit menuconfig mache weiß ich nicht wie ich diese settings manuell setze... über F1 bei den optionen habe ich gefunden das dort "CFG80211=m" usw... steht so das ich es auch so hinbekomme... nur

```
CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

```

finde ich leider nicht mit menuconfig... 

stehen diese settings in der .config im /usr/src/linux ??? (habe noch nicht versucht sie zu öffnen)

###

im wiki bericht steht das sofern "wmaster0" als zusätzliches gerät entdeckt wird (was bei mir der fall ist) man

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0269 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:17:55:0c:cb", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x1814:0x0302 (rt61pci)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:db:05:4f:9c", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
```

umändern soll... ...leider weiß ich nicht wie sie "falsch" aussieht und was genau man umändern muss... PCI device addresse z.b. oder ATTRS wo seh ich die PCI Addresse wo die WLAN PCI karte sitzt um dort sie einzutragen? die ATTRS ist die mac adresse?

----------

